# Question: Ballast or Landscape First?



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currently constructing my first real layout -- Woodland Scenics' "Scenic Ridge." According to the directions, after laying down the plaster cloth, I'm then supposed to install the roadbed, track, and ballast. It seems a little strange that this would be done BEFORE the cloth is painted and some landscaping done.

A noob question for sure, but I wasn't able to find the reasoning behind this while doing some research.

I'm sure there's quite a few ways to go about it, but I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts and opinions.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Landscape first, save the ballast for last in my opinion.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Landscape first, save the ballast for last in my opinion.


 ditto!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I get the track down and running as soon as possible. I put down the ballast later. when I am doing scenic work near a track I cove it with 2 inch wide masking tape.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Re-ditto!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok I must be a little bit backwards. Depending on where the track is and what scene I'm trying to make I'll paint after putting track down then ballast, then grass or ground cover next. I do it that way because on an older line you'll see some grass and weeds mixed in and growing through the edge of the ballast along the tracks and in between them.
But thats just me and I am still learning myself.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

What you'll likely find is a need to do things both ways depending on what you're trying to model. There is no real right or wrong way per-SE once you have your track plan figured out, you'll be able to see areas where doing the track, bed and ballast first is a must. I can see doing a little used siding the way davidfd85 does, to simulate the foliage growth. Don't be afraid to experiment a bit.

Carl


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to do the track first then the ground cover along the track and then the ballast and that leaves a nice clean line where the ground cover meets the ballast. Do the trees and shrubs ect. later so you don't be knocking things over. Pete


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Do it your way.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

there is no right or wrong way as far as im concerned. more then one way to skin a cat


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Kwikster said:


> What you'll likely find is a need to do things both ways depending on what you're trying to model. There is no real right or wrong way per-SE once you have your track plan figured out, you'll be able to see areas where doing the track, bed and ballast first is a must. I can see doing a little used siding the way davidfd85 does, to simulate the foliage growth. Don't be afraid to experiment a bit.
> 
> Carl


I agree.


----------



## Armchair (Feb 21, 2011)

*Not really a newbee*

Thanks for the thread. I am just at that point on our club 5'x10' HO layout. Track is in and wired. I was planning on laying ballast next, but see the point in placing the ballast on top of the scenery.
Our efforts building the layout for *Rail Roadrunneers of Yuma* are documented on my blog http://armchairmodeling.blogspot.com 
See LO#1 through LO#8
Stop by and see what we have been doing plus some other efforts for a diorama and card model.

*Armchair*


----------

